# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  La reserva hidráulica

## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aquí os dejo noticia sacada de agroinformacion.com
http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...dad-total.aspx

Un saludo a todos  :Smile: 

La reserva hidráulica se sitúa en el 75,8% de su capacidad total

03/08/2010 
MARM- La reserva hidráulica está al 75,8% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 42.134 hmde agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de 902 hm3 (el -1,6%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones que afectan a la cuenca del Duero que ha perdido 229 hmmientras que las Cuencas Internas del País Vasco no han caído nada. 

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente: 

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 68,0% 
Miño-Sil al 72,7%, 
Cantábrico 69,5% 
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 85,7% 
Duero al 78,8% 
Tajo al 69,0% 
Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 83,7% 
Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 85,5% 
Guadalquivir al 82,6% 
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 76,4% 
Segura al 60,8% 
Júcar al 53,2% 
Ebro al 78,3% 
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 79,1%

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Hola a todos:
> 
> Aquí os dejo noticia sacada de agroinformacion.com
> http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...dad-total.aspx
> 
> Un saludo a todos 
> 
> La reserva hidráulica se sitúa en el 75,8% de su capacidad total
> 
> ...


Si este invierno todas las presas estaban "casi" vacías, y con el agua caída, algunas han tenido que desembalsar de co**nes...

Como venga otro invierno similar y con los volúmenes que tenemos ahora... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  más de una presa va a conocer los NAP... :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## FEDE

> Si este invierno todas las presas estaban "casi" vacías, y con el agua caída, algunas han tenido que desembalsar de co**nes...
> 
> Como venga otro invierno similar y con los volúmenes que tenemos ahora... más de una presa va a conocer los NAP...


Hola amigo F. Lázaro, como venga otro invierno similar miles y miles de Hm^3 se volveran a ir al mar, con las consiguientes inundaciones.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------

